# What options are available to pay for elderly parents' medical expense?



## JZCV (3 mo ago)

I'm considering relocating to Singapore. After relocation, if I want to have my parents (both in their 60s) stay in Singapore long term (say over 6 months or even longer), what options do I have to arrange for medical coverage for them? Is purchasing private insurance a viable option (they are both in relatively good health)? How do people usually deal with this problem? I would really appreciate any insight into this issue.


----------

